# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real ar fake anabol?

## Hitmanlt

Is this anabol real or fake and this is british dragon or dispensary anabol

----------


## MuckDog

looks ok from here

----------


## smithee

looks good to me, british dispensary.

----------


## ACpower

those look good bro enjoy i had some great results from those

----------


## Seajackal

Those are not from British Dispensary, those are Melic, I can't see the British Disp
logo in the tabs so my guess is it's MELIC.

----------


## thndrgod33

they look good

----------


## shrpskn

> Those are not from British Dispensary, those are Melic, I can't see the British Disp
> logo in the tabs so my guess is it's MELIC.


I agree. 
Either the pic. quality is bad or there is no snake and arrow logo on those.

----------

